# Need DM/Player  in Mesa,AZ



## Rpjunkie (Mar 20, 2004)

My group and I have been looking for a DM/Player for over a year now. I have a group of 4 players + me. I have been DMing for about 2 years straight and would love to find someone who would be willing to share my place in the spotlight. Even Dms like to play! We play 3.5, Currently Arcana Unearthed, And would love to play in a Star wars game setting. Anyone interested can Contact me either at:

jeff.hall@bannerhealth.com or rpjunkie@att.net

Thanks and look forward to hearing from ya!


----------



## Gameplayer2000 (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great let's get started*

Hello,

That sounds great.  I have two players who can play on either Sat or Sun.  What game would you and your players like to play?  

I also run a Conan d20 game on Wed Nights that is just starting.  We currently have three or four players so we have room for two or three more players for that game.

We will be moving the Wed game from the game store we are currently playing at to a house in Mesa in two weeks.

But if you and your group want to play on Sat or Sun I would love to start a new group and willing to run any of over 150 games I have.  We can play at my house in Gilbert if that works for everyone.

I own hundreds of miniatures and have a great set up for gaming.

As far as my gaming style I am into long-term campaigns that allow character development and heroic actions where the characters have the chance to become the major forces in the world.

If you are interested let me know.  I also have a couple of Yahoo groups set up where we talk about the games, post schedules and character stories.

Thanks,
Kelley


----------



## Rpjunkie (Mar 20, 2004)

There are only 2 issues with that. We play on Fridays only and It would need to be at my house as I have 2 young kids. I'm sorry if that wouldnt work for you, but if anyone else wants to join, or if you could find a way to do that then Great!


Jeff


----------



## Gameplayer2000 (Mar 20, 2004)

*That could work*

Hello Jeff,

That can work.  I suggested Sat or Sun so we would have more time to game.  Would not be able to start on Friday until at least 7:00 or 7:30 but could play late.

What part of Mesa are you in?

Thanks,
Kelley


----------



## Rpjunkie (Mar 20, 2004)

Brown & country club area
Email me privately at 
Jeff.hall@bannerhealth.com


----------

